# Peeling towards myself



## chefcomesback (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Couple days ago I have responded to No chop's thread about "stupid rosle lefty peeler" and it looks like the thread was hijacked with the methods of peeling rather than the original subject.
I have made a video of demonstrating the technique I use.
First of all :
I am not suggesting anybody is doing it right or wrong , as long as you get the job done most efficient way you are using your the right way. I am aware that I am peeling towards my self yet I only cut myslef with the peeler once before I was working in pro environment. 
Just to remind you Katsuromuki technique you are violating the first rule of cutting by cutting towards yourself too.
I am not very fast but no slouch either. I preffer the large carrots since it makes my grip more comfortable but this is all i had .
Also I wish i had shot the video from the other angle so you can see better how my left fingers and the thumb side of my were palm rotating the carrot.
At the end it is just peeling carrots...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t86rkf5nww5ts02/IMG_0159.MOV


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 24, 2013)

I peel towards myself too and never had a cut from this method.


----------



## shaneg (Jun 24, 2013)

I peel the same way..


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 24, 2013)

Must be a southern hemisphere thing....


----------



## schanop (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably. Since started using Japanese knives, I have learned to peel towards myself using mainly the heel part of the knives.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe we are upside down after all.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not sure how else you would do it - I'm German and do it the same way. You should have seen my Grandma cutting a loaf of bread toward herself, that even frightened me when I was a kid...

Stefan


----------



## Dusty (Jun 24, 2013)

Me too. I was really surprised reading the other thread that everyone peeled away from themselves.


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 24, 2013)

Watch the video in the thread and try it. I can't tell still, it seems faster but the two peels instead of one seems slower..


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 24, 2013)

I have watched the video and I have counted 26 peels in 6 seconds versus 13 peels in 5 seconds of mine , even if the times were identical I would say with one peel you will spend less effort


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the difference was knerd peeled 1/2 than flipped it; and maybe his carrot was a tad longer. Either way both techniques worked well for the particular user. I am definitely not saying one way is better than another. I just know how I do it... and I know that when peeling cases of potatoes with others, I'm usually peeling at least 1.5 to 1, regardless of technique. But this is true for cleaning tenderloins, filleting fish, etc... toot toot! (that my horn)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job, and thanks for the video evidence!
Most people I've seen peel toward themselves very slowly, or even this "dangling down" of the vegetable that makes it seem awkward.
I could see myself losing the skin off my fingertip-knuckles or palm if I tried to do it your way. 
Whatever works best for the user. I don't want someone telling me I'm holding my knife wrong either!


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 24, 2013)

It does seem like you're going to shave yourself when you first do it, but like anything once you get accustomed to it, you feel safe doing it. Speed probably comes down much more to practice than anything else really..


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the majority I have seen peel away from themselves. I use a peeler that allows me to go in both directions so I peel away in one stroke and peel back in the next. It's literally twice as fast. When peeling in a single direction the temptation is to hit the peeler at the begining of the stoke. There's a reason there's two edges on a peeler so what ever works the best for you and gets good results is all that really matters.

Dave


----------

